# better pic of brown spots



## dozer42 (Apr 28, 2006)

please help!!! i have been researching this problem for days now and i cant figure it out at all. what really gets me it the plant seems to be healthy. also the spots are showing up in the middle of the plant. if it was the bottom leaves i would feel alittle better but the middle and top leaves scare me.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 29, 2006)

dozer42 said:
			
		

> please help!!! i have been researching this problem for days now and i cant figure it out at all. what really gets me it the plant seems to be healthy. also the spots are showing up in the middle of the plant. if it was the bottom leaves i would feel alittle better but the middle and top leaves scare me.


Whats up dozer42. Were you giving them nutes at all? If so your plant may be suffering from nute burn. That's what it looks like.


----------



## dozer42 (Apr 29, 2006)

i have not been giving them any nutes at all. i over fed them like 3 or 4 weeks ago. i flushed and got root rot. transplanted then the plants started to get healthy again. then these spots started to show up. the spots are on one of my healthly plants. thats what is really getting me. i am feeding them superthrive. plan on feeding more nutes this weekend.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Apr 29, 2006)

dozer42 said:
			
		

> i have not been giving them any nutes at all. i over fed them like 3 or 4 weeks ago. i flushed and got root rot. transplanted then the plants started to get healthy again. then these spots started to show up. the spots are on one of my healthly plants. thats what is really getting me. i am feeding them superthrive. plan on feeding more nutes this weekend.


I don't think I understand your answer.

You say you're feeding them something called "Superthrive". In the same sentence, you say you aren't feeding them anything.

Your plants are dying from too much feeding. You need to stop putting anything but water on them for now. Nothing. Don't feed them, add anything, put anything into the water, or add anything to the soil.

If you continue to feed them, they will be dead very soon.

Have you read any grow guides? The guides are very specific about using no nutes on young plants.

Lot's of beginners think they will give a plant an "advantage" by adding some nutrients to them early. It doesn't help them. It can and might very well kill them.

Why do you think you've had root rot? I doubt you have. Had root rot happened, your plants would be much worse than they are. Root rot usually affects the entire plant and kills it fast. It's an ADVANCED problem. Once root rot has happened, it's rare to recover from it and takes very advanced knowledge to recover from.

There are many guides to proper soil mixes that will keep root rot from becoming a problem. PROPER DRAINAGE is the most important of these factors.

Good luck to you. You're in the right place to learn. Grab yourself a good grow guide like this one, CLICK HERE, and read it from one end to the other. Then grab another one and do the same. And another. And another.

You'll discover something new in each one of them. When you no longer learn anything from a new grow guide book, then you've learned most of what is out there. The advanced growers on this site can help you learn the things that aren't in the books and explain the parts of the books you didn't understand.

Good luck to you.


----------



## dozer42 (Apr 29, 2006)

thanks for the info stoney. i didn't mean to confuse you on my last post. when i said i wasen't feeding them, im not feeding no nutes. superthrive is vitamins and hormones. i was told by many growers that superthrive will not hurt your plants and to add a tesp per gallon of water every other time i water.

i understand the importance of drainage in soil. when i got the soil i mixed perlite with it. when i first started to water my plants the water would flow quite freely through the soil. then i over fed them(which i know not to feed them now). i flushed the plants twice and ended up with all of the perlite on the top and all of the soil on the bottom. the soil on the bottom could not dry out. i transplanted, and when i did i looked at the root. the top 3/4 of the roots were white and healthy looking. the roots on the bottom were grey looking and i assumed were dying.

i hope this explanes more of where i am coming from.

so my plants are going to be 7 weeks old sunday. when would you suggest starting to feed them?

i am planning on having them outside in 2 weeks. i will be digging holes and replacing with FF soil. should i just wait until i put them out side and let them feed off the soil. i herd that ff soil will feed my plants for 2 month is this true?


----------



## Stoney Bud (Apr 29, 2006)

dozer42 said:
			
		

> thanks for the info stoney. i didn't mean to confuse you on my last post. when i said i wasen't feeding them, im not feeding no nutes. superthrive is vitamins and hormones. i was told by many growers that superthrive will not hurt your plants and to add a tesp per gallon of water every other time i water.
> 
> i understand the importance of drainage in soil. when i got the soil i mixed perlite with it. when i first started to water my plants the water would flow quite freely through the soil. then i over fed them(which i know not to feed them now). i flushed the plants twice and ended up with all of the perlite on the top and all of the soil on the bottom. the soil on the bottom could not dry out. i transplanted, and when i did i looked at the root. the top 3/4 of the roots were white and healthy looking. the roots on the bottom were grey looking and i assumed were dying.
> 
> ...


Hey that's cool man, I get confused easy. I feel like that guy with all the plates spinning. Growing is my relaxation.

I would continue to just give the plants plain water until you transplant them outside. No more additives until the plant is sprouting new growth. With almost all plants, new growth will virtually stop when the plant is stressed. When steady new growth is noticed, it usually means the plant has recovered and is growing normally again.

I know it's difficult, but try not to touch the plant and let it dry out until it looks like it needs water. Then just give it a little water at a time.

Plants need to be stabilized. No extremes of any kind if that's possible. With just a little care, they'll grow all by themselves.

In soil, additives can be tricky as you've seen. It's another reason I like Hydroponics. Everything can be controled by the minute if necessary and the plants love the "perfect" enviroment.

Let us know how the plants recover. Do yourself a favor and before you do anything to the plants, ask in here first. We can help you NOT make mistakes before they happen.

Good luck man.


----------



## dozer42 (Apr 29, 2006)

its a really good feeling haveing some one like you on my side stoney. my plants have recovered already. about 3 days ago i had to move my lights up. the shoots are also starting to get bigger. i think that i am good to go.

it was just weird about those brown spots. they didnt show up untill the plants seem to have recovered. only on one set of leaves. on a plant that has no yellowing leaves or burnt tips. that is why i was so worried about it.

thanks again stoney for all the info. im sure this will not be the last time me and you talk.


----------



## chong420 (Apr 29, 2006)

that superthrive is waaay potent stuff man...be careful with that..i was feeding it early waay to early and they fried the plant..leaves were all yellow and crispy..i'm down to one now..good luck bro..


----------

